

An Unschooling Manifesto - dangoldin
http://blogs.salon.com/0002007/2009/04/25.html

======
tokenadult
Previously submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=580209>

I see what URL difference kept the HN duplicate detector from noticing this
duplicate.

